# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Newbies Corner >  What is Keyword cannibalization?

## digitalmarketin

Keyword cannibalization occurs when you have too many identical or similar keywords spread throughout the content on your website. As a result, a search engine like Google can't discern which content to rank higher. This means that sometimes it will give a higher ranking to the web page you don't mean to prioritize.

----------


## brantelyolivia1

Keyword Cannibalization refers to the situation when multiple pages on a website target the same keywords and compete against each other which results site's bad organic performance.

----------


## hattmc420

It looks like SEOor website owner had no idea why he or she created these pages. But if you're ranking for two pages for the same keyword, you should be happy. Because many people want to be ranking in top-10 for one page at least.

----------


## Olivia Simmons

A site with two or more pages targeting the same keyword that appears for an identical search is referred to as keyword cannibalization.  And as a result, it becomes difficult to rank.

----------

